
Blackberry to exit Pakistan - jacquesm
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2015/11/why-blackberry-is-exiting-pakistan/
======
abdulhannanali
Pakistani government is being a total dick. It doesn't make sense to get a
backdoor to a service like BB except keeping an eye on the business users for
the personal advantages of those in the government. They are passing all types
of weird cyber crimes law and taking internet in their own hands but internet
is free. I applaud the step by BB. Also, There are so many secure alternatives
now such as Telegram that exiting of BB won't make any difference for those
who still want a secure communication network.

------
jacquesm
Note the update. But still worth posting, BB apparently does not bend to
pressure to install backdoors and would rather exit a market than give in.

